# D7000 stopped recognising card...



## Shelmer

Hi all, 

I need some advice (apologies if there's a more suitable place for this).

I'm using a Brand New D7000 with a 16 GB SanDisk Extreme (30MB/s) Memory card.

They've been working beautifully together all weekend, now the camera suddenly won't recognise the card.

-E- shows permanently on the display. I can't format the card with the camera, as it doesn't even acknowledge the card is present.
I've tried both slots, same issue.  (Only tried/own one card though)  The computer still reads the card without issue.

At the time I noticed the problem, the battery indicator still shows about 1/4 to 1/3 charge.

Also, I'm not sure if it's a related issue (card seating, etc.) but several photos taken over the weekend were not saved. No corrupt file, no skipped file number, but the camera went through all the usual motions of taking a shot - Shutter went off, flash where appropriate.  It could have dropped out to a Demo-mode of sorts but I didn't notice any error messages at the time, and subsequent shots (without any changes) saved fine.


Any thoughts?

Many thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Did you try a different card? Also make sure there isn't a small piece or sliver of plastic on any of the contacts on the card or in the camera, there was one on mine and the D7000 acted the same way.


----------



## tevo

Shelmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice (apologies if there's a more suitable place for this).
> 
> I'm using a Brand New D7000 with a 16 GB SanDisk Extreme (30MB/s) Memory card.
> 
> They've been working beautifully together all weekend, now the camera suddenly won't recognise the card.
> 
> -E- shows permanently on the display. I can't format the card with the camera, as it doesn't even acknowledge the card is present.
> I've tried both slots, same issue.  (Only tried/own one card though)  The computer still reads the card without issue.
> 
> At the time I noticed the problem, the battery indicator still shows about 1/4 to 1/3 charge.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if it's a related issue (card seating, etc.) but several photos taken over the weekend were not saved. No corrupt file, no skipped file number, but the camera went through all the usual motions of taking a shot - Shutter went off, flash where appropriate.  It could have dropped out to a Demo-mode of sorts but I didn't notice any error messages at the time, and subsequent shots (without any changes) saved fine.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Many thanks!



Same thing happened to me. Pop the battery out while the camera is on, then put it back in. Should work. Also, make sure the card isn't locked.


----------



## Shelmer

2WheelPhoto,

Sadly, I only have the one suitable card at the moment, but yeah, I'll have to get my hands on another and try it out. As for plastic/silver, nothing out of place that I can see - just the little scratchy marks where the contacts rub. 

Extra info (reminded via a suggestion elsewhere): The SD card is not locked.

Cheers.


----------



## Shelmer

Tevo,

Thanks, I'll give that a shot. Is this likely to be a recurring quick-fix to get used to? Or was it just a one off in your case?

UPDATE:  Sadly, no joy.  Tried it with the card in, and out - neither helped.  (In addition to the -E- symbol, the No Card icon in the viewfinder flashes.)


----------



## tevo

Shelmer said:


> Tevo,
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that a shot. Is this likely to be a recurring quick-fix to get used to? Or was it just a one off in your case?




Well, I've found that the D7000 doesn't like having 2 16GB SD Extremes in them - it causes lots of little glitches. However, this was a one off thing for me.


----------



## KmH

I'd likely shoot myself if I lost 4 GB of Raw photos, let alone 4 times that by loosing an entire 16 GB card.

I never used bigger than 4 GB cards myself, for that reason. 

Using a 12.3 MP camera I was usually putting right about 250 Raw files on a 4 GB card.

A 4 GB card in a D7000 likely holds about 175-200 Raw files, and 800-900 JPEGs.

No doubt shooting video is a different ball game, which is why I had cards that were used only for video.


----------



## MTVision

KmH said:
			
		

> I'd likely shoot myself if I lost 4 GB of Raw photos, let alone 4 times that by loosing a entire 16 GB card.
> 
> I never used bigger than 4 GB cards myself. for that reason.
> 
> Using a 12.3 MP camera I was usually putting right about 250 Raw files on a 4 GB card.
> 
> A 4 GB card in a D7000 likely holds about 175-200 Raw files, and 800-900 JPEGs.
> 
> No doubt shooting video is a different ball game, which is why I had cards that were used only for video.



I have a 32gb memory card that I never use because I wouldn't want to lose that many photos. I didn't even think about it until someone on here mentioned it - now I have a bunch of 4gb cards. As long as you empty them regularly it's not a big deal and they aren't all that expensive!


----------



## Steve01

Sounds like a bad card, it happens.
Can you return it where you bought it?

If it's a store have them put it in a card reader and confirm if there's a problem or not.

I'm with the others that prefer more smaller cards rather than 1 big one.

I have a Canon 60D and can get 260+/- Raw images on a 8GB card. 
I carry 3 8GB and 3 4GB cards.


----------



## Erithacus

I bought my D7000 not long ago. It came together with Sandisk 8gb as a package. I had the problems like you mentioned. I took it back to the shop and had the card replaced with Lexar. So far Lexar is doing fine. According to the shop owner, there were many complaints on Sandisk.


----------



## KmH

I used SanDisk cards almost exclusively, and had zero, nada, none, no issues over a several year period, including a couple SanDisk cards that went through the washer and dryer in a pocket of my photographer's vest.

In almost all cases that I have personaly witness when some one had a problem with any brand of flash memory card, it was because the person was using poor card mangement practices. .


----------



## tevo

KmH said:


> I used SanDisk cards almost exclusively, and had zero, nada, none, no issues over a several year period, including a couple SanDisk cards that went through the washer and dryer in a pocket of my photographer's vest.
> 
> In almost all cases that I have personaly witness when some one had a problem with any brand of flash memory card, it was because the person was using poor card mangement practices. .




My card is in one of two places at any given moment: In my camera, or in the little plastic case that came with the card, tucked away in my padded camera backpack. And I have problems with my card.


----------



## Steve01

KmH said:


> I used SanDisk cards almost exclusively, and had zero, nada, none, no issues over a several year period   ............



There's nothing wrong with SanDisk cards or any of the major name brand cards but they *do* go bad and an *occasional* bad card gets past quality control. 
That's why you should have several cards.


----------



## AndyB

Have you updated your firmware yet?

They fixed some of the card issues with it.

andy


----------



## thomas30

Read the manual of your camera carefully. Pay attention whether it supports 16 GB SanDisk Extreme (30MB/s) Memory card or not. Suggest you to format it before using. Many times it resolves such type of unwanted error.


----------



## SCraig

KmH said:


> I used SanDisk cards almost exclusively, and had zero, nada, none, no issues over a several year period, including a couple SanDisk cards that went through the washer and dryer in a pocket of my photographer's vest.


At one time, and I suspect it's still true today, there were only a couple of manufacturers of solid-state memory with Fujitsu being the largest by far.  By the same token there are many companies putting their label on the same memory being manufactured by those one or two companies.

The difference between them is testing.  Some companies require a long "Burn In" period for memory (24 hours or more) and thoroughly test their memory for errors.  Whether they do this themselves or require the manufacturer to do it I don't know, but it's obviously going to affect their cost for the base product.

The two companies that I respect above all others are San Disk and Kingston.  I've been using Kingston memory in computers and devices for nearly 25 years and have yet to see any of it go bad.  Same for San Disk.  They have good testing procedures in place and the fact that bad memory seldom gets past their tests shows this.

Other companies are not as reliable.  They buy memory that has not been extensively tested (or skip the testing procedures in their own facilities), and it shows up in their products.  I've had several sticks of memory by other manufacturers go bad and I've learned my lesson.  Lesser quality manufacturers would rather have the occasional piece come back for a warranty replacement than go to the time and expense to thoroughly burn-in and test what they sell.


----------



## impulsive1

I am having this same issue with my D7000 also.  The cards I have been using are new. I don't think all 4 of them are bad.


----------



## tevo

impulsive1 said:


> I am having this same issue with my D7000 also.  The cards I have been using are new. I don't think all 4 of them are bad.



Solutions:

OPTION ONE:

1. Throw camera at wall.
2. Unzip.
3. Relieve self on camera.
4. Shake
5. Zip Up


OPTION TWO:

File a report with Nikon, and send it to them. They should be able to fix it - other option is to bring it to a certified camera shop, but if you contact Nikon they will give you some DIY methods to resolve the issue (if applicable)


----------



## impulsive1

Thanks going to try the firmware update first. Then option two. Option one will definitely be a last resort.


----------



## tevo

impulsive1 said:


> Thanks going to try the firmware update first. Then option two. Option one will definitely be a last resort.



Warning on option two: I cannot personally confirm this, but another member of TPF ended up waiting 4 months or some insane amount of time for his camera to come back from Nikon, and they did not ship him a replacement one to use in the meantime. Just worth taking into consideration


----------



## ccantrell

I just switched from a D300 to a D7000 and out of the box, 2 brand new Sandisk 16GB Ultra Class 6 cards (supported cards base on Nikon's website), I'm getting memory card error messages.  Searching D7000 memory error brings up a lot of reports.  This seems like Nikon has a much bigger problem than a "few" bad cards.  Not at all what I've come to expect from Nikon.  I've just updated to 1.03 firmware and will see but honestly, with all the reports of problems (and some serious while on paid shoots), I don't know if I want to take a chance.


----------



## Aileron

2WheelPhoto said:


> Did you try a different card? Also make sure there isn't a small piece or sliver of plastic on any of the contacts on the card or in the camera, there was one on mine and the D7000 acted the same way.



Spent 45 mins trying to figure out why my Sd card wouldn't format. Gave a quick blow of air into the card slot and everything works fine again.
Thanks 2wheel!


----------



## TheFantasticG

Smaller? Pft. I just got four 64GB cards because I'm getting tired of changing them frequently and it's just better for me for time lapses if I'm not shooting tethered. I have about half a dozen 16gb UHS-1 extreme 95mb/s and two 8GB 45mb/s UHS-1 cards. Only card I have to start flaking on me since is this Patriot 64gb class 10 card. I'm still using it but only for time lapses in the backyard.



			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> Have you updated your firmware yet?
> 
> They fixed some of the card issues with it.
> 
> andy



True. This fixed a few of my problems.


----------



## tevo

Shelmer said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice (apologies if there's a more suitable place for this).
> 
> I'm using a Brand New D7000 with a 16 GB SanDisk Extreme (30MB/s) Memory card.
> 
> They've been working beautifully together all weekend, now the camera suddenly won't recognise the card.
> 
> -E- shows permanently on the display. I can't format the card with the camera, as it doesn't even acknowledge the card is present.
> I've tried both slots, same issue.  (Only tried/own one card though)  The computer still reads the card without issue.
> 
> At the time I noticed the problem, the battery indicator still shows about 1/4 to 1/3 charge.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if it's a related issue (card seating, etc.) but several photos taken over the weekend were not saved. No corrupt file, no skipped file number, but the camera went through all the usual motions of taking a shot - Shutter went off, flash where appropriate.  It could have dropped out to a Demo-mode of sorts but I didn't notice any error messages at the time, and subsequent shots (without any changes) saved fine.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Many thanks!



Late, but a firmware update fixed this issue.


----------



## Mully

Did you use the camera to format the card?


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

For you folks having problems with the SanDisk SD cards are you purchasing them on Ebay? Fake SanDisk cards are widely reported on Ebay. 
eBay Guides - FAKE SanDisk Ultra Secure Digital Cards Exposed 

I use Mushkin SDXC 64GB cards exclusively and never had a problem.


----------



## Mully

^^^^^ I have 3 of them with problems i got off ebay ....I will throw them out, I don't need problems LOL


----------

